# Full HD TV zum spielen und co im 40"-42" Bereich



## ReXaR (10. Februar 2010)

Hey,

ich würde gerne meinen 22" TFT gegen einen HD Fernseher in der Größenordnung 40"-42" austauschen, nur habe ich leider keine Ahnung was Fernseher betrifft. 
Ich dachte an ein Gerät mit 100Hz da ich damit auch immr mal wieder Fernsehen würde, aber primär wäre mir die wiedergabe über hdmi wichtig da ich gerne meinen PC dran hängen würde 
Fernsehen wäre bis jetzt noch analog.

Was muss ich alles beachten?
Habe schon von Imput Lag und ghosting gelesen ist dass alles?
Ich habe schon etliche stunden im web damit verbacht Testberichte zu lesen und bin  daraus nicht wirklich schlau geworden, eher noch verunsicherter was ich kaufen sollte.

Sitzabstand wäre ca 2,5m

Kann mir irgend jemand ein Gerät empfehlen?

Ich spiele eig alles mögliche von Shootern bis hin zu Rennspielen, falls das für die Empfehlung wichtig sein sollte.

mfg


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Februar 2010)

So hatte den Thread versehentlich mit dem alten acc geschrieben 

Preislich sollte das Gerät möglichst nicht 700€ überschreiten.


----------



## D3N$0 (11. Februar 2010)

keiner einen Vorschlag bzw eine Idee?


----------



## Scholboy (12. Februar 2010)

tipp von mir, wenn du analoes fernsehen noch hast, dann nimm lieber nen kleineren TV. Ich habe selbst einen Sitzabstand von ca 2.5m und hab mir auch ein 42" gekauft. Problem war nun des schlechte TV-Bild. Also zurück zum Laden und ein 32" geholt und siehe da ein gewaltiger Qualitätsunterschied. Ist ganz einfach je näher du sitzt, je größer der TV ist, desto mehr Bildfehler kann man erkennen. 

Greez Sascha


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Februar 2010)

Hm ich habe mir mal deinen Vorschlag zu herzen genommen und denke dass es ein 37" auch tut, etwas kleineres will ich nicht  
Ich bin nun bei folgenden 2 hängen geblieben:

 Toshiba 37XV635D

LG 37LH7000

Vom Optischen Aspekt würde mir der Toshiba mehr zusagen, preislich ist er auch etwas günstiger.
Hat irgend jemand Erfahrung mit einem der bieden Geräte? Über den Toshiba habe ich eig kaum schöechtes gelesen.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (12. Februar 2010)

Also am besten mal in Mediamarkt oder ähnliches gehen und vor ort ansehen - hab ich damals auch gemacht. danach kann man dann preise vergleichen. kann das nur jedem empfehlen, da die geschmäcker doch stark auseinandergehen und es schwer zu sagen ist, ob DIR das bild gefällt was fernseher xyz liefert. 

ich persönlich habe mich für einen samsung 40" mit 100Hz FullHD und nem guten kontrast entschieden und bin damit zufrieden. hdmi haben heute denke ich alle geräte in der preisregion.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

An deine Stelle bleibe bei >40" denn man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell an die Größe, und ab 40" macht HD auch wirklich erst richtig Spaß. 

Ist dir denn TV so wichtig?


----------



## D3N$0 (12. Februar 2010)

Nein es geht mit Primär ums Spielen 
TV wäre nur ein "kleiner" Zusatz

Mein 22" ist mir einfach zu mikrig geworden
So aufm Sofa zu sitzen und zb ne Runde BF BC2 spieln hat schon was


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

PS3? Gib ma deine Addy, BFBC2 macht mir auch wesentlich mehr Fun auf Konsole als auf PC. 

Nimm dann bloß den Größten Fernseher den du bekommen kannst, gerade da macht es sich bezahlt wenn man von der Couch aus zocken möchte ^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. März 2010)

Phillips PFL 7404 kann ich nur empfehlen. Top für Filme und top zum zocken


----------



## bad_beaver (4. April 2010)

zocken auf nem lcd fernseher kann ich aus erfahrung nicht empfehlen, bei shootern stört der inputlag tierisch. und bei den 100hz sollte beachtet werden dass das meist nur die interne verabeitung der bilder ist, also errechnen von zwischenbildern.


----------



## Necthor (5. April 2010)

40"er als Monitor hat natürlich gewisse Reize.
Nicht nur zum zocken sondern auch für Excel-Tabellen.
Ich würd aber keins mit Klavierlack-Rahmen kaufen.
Erstens kann es je nach Lichteinfall spiegeln und zweitens ist es ein echter Staubfänger. Muddu bei MM mal drauf achten.


Tip: Wenn Du den Staub drauflässt verringert sich die Spiegelung.


----------

